# ecran noir sur imac g3 après installation 10.3



## ev (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu installer OS 10.3 sur un viel iMac G3 qui tournait sous OS 9.2 dans le but de le mettre en réseau avec mon iMac G4 pour internet.
Après avoir inséré le 1er CD d'installation, j'ai eu un message d'erreur du type 'installation impossible car le programme interne de l'ordinateur n'est pas à jour'. J'ai suivi les instructions, à savoir 'quitter l'installation' et depuis l'écran est désespérement noir alors que j'entends le DD qui tourne. J'ai pu éjecter le CD d'installation avec une thrombone mais malgré plusieurs redémarrages forcés et reset, l'écran reste noir.
Si vous avez une idée, merci.


----------



## CBi (31 Octobre 2007)

ev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai voulu installer OS 10.3 sur un viel iMac G3 qui tournait sous OS 9.2 dans le but de le mettre en réseau avec mon iMac G4 pour internet.
> Après avoir inséré le 1er CD d'installation, j'ai eu un message d'erreur du type 'installation impossible car le programme interne de l'ordinateur n'est pas à jour'. J'ai suivi les instructions, à savoir 'quitter l'installation' et depuis l'écran est désespérement noir alors que j'entends le DD qui tourne. J'ai pu éjecter le CD d'installation avec une thrombone mais malgré plusieurs redémarrages forcés et reset, l'écran reste noir.
> Si vous avez une idée, merci.



Il est plus que probable que tu aurais du mettre à jour le firmware avant de lancer ta manoeuvre. Maintenant tu as 2 problèmes = remettre en service l'écran, il y a moyen - je me souviens de l'avoir lu sur MacG ou MacOsHints - mais ce n'est pas évident ; et réinstaller OS 9 pour mettre à jour le firmware.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2007)

Une solution, c'est de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la mise &#224; jour du firmware depuis ton autre Mac, la graver ou la mettre sur une cl&#233; USB, mettre le CD d'OS 9 dans l'iMac G3, et dans le noir, red&#233;marrer celui ci. Tu devrais alors t'apercevoir que l'&#233;cran n'est en fait pas totalement noir, et, bien que &#231;a soit difficile, il est possible de proc&#233;der &#224; la mise &#224; jour. Depuis le CD d'OS 9 tu s&#233;lectionne le syst&#232;me 9 de ton disque dans le TdB d&#233;marrage, tu red&#233;marre, tu transf&#232;re le programme de M&#224;J firmware sur ton disque dur, et tu l'ex&#233;cute. Si tout se passe bien, tu dois r&#233;cup&#233;rer ton &#233;cran apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour (attention, de m&#233;moire, sur les G3, la mise &#224; jour Firmware implique de red&#233;marrer en appuyant sur le "bouton du programmeur", qui est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du bouton reset..


----------



## CBi (31 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a y est, j'ai retrouv&#233; le truc sur MacOsHints =

Cela fonctionne si tu as le disque de Mac OS 9. 

D&#233;marre sur ce disque, et attend que le d&#233;marrage soit compl&#232;tement fait (le finder install&#233: m&#234;me "dans le noir", &#231;a peut se deviner en &#233;coutant le bruit que fait le disque dur.
Appuie alors sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage = le bouton vire &#224; l'orange et le Mac passe en veille. Appuie alors sur une touche quelconque du clavier = le Mac se r&#233;veille... avec l'&#233;cran dans toute sa splendeur. 
Installe alors le nouveau firmware (faute de quoi cette manoeuvre serait &#224; refaire &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage).
Apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour, le Mac va rebooter une nouvelle fois avec un &#233;cran mort, mais apr&#232;s extinction et rallumage, l'&#233;cran est sauv&#233;. Tu peux alors installer OS X


----------



## ev (31 Octobre 2007)

OK, merci à tous pour vos réponses rapides et avisées.
Effectivement, il s'agissait bien d'un problème de firmware dont j'ai pu récupérer la maj grâce au lien de de CBi sur mon G4 puis transféré sur le G3. Entre temps après plusieurs démarrages forcés et reset j'avais retrouvé une image sur le G3 mais de très mauvaise qualité. Après l'installation du nouveau firmware l'image est redevenue normale et j'ai pu installé 10.3.
Encore merci à tous.


----------



## charliegironde (19 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

je profite de ce post pour voir si quelqu'un peut m'eclairir sur un petit probleme , je m'explique:
j'ai recuperé un ibook palourde 3OO mhz pour ma collection , je viens d'y installé un disque dur de 30 giga avec tiger dessus mais au démmarrage j'ai le fameux dossier avec le point ??? .
a mon avis le firmware n'est pas a jour mais comment faire maintenant car je n'ai pas *mac os 9* en cd ??????
a moins que ça soit la memoire ( 128 MO ) , je sait c pas suffisant pour tiger mais c'est juste pour le fun ......

merci d'avance pour les reponses.

ps: si quelqu'un fais un don de mac os 9 , je suis preneur *( voir DON DE LOGICIELS )*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je profite de ce post pour voir si quelqu'un peut m'eclairir sur un petit probleme , je m'explique:
> j'ai recuperé un ibook palourde 3OO mhz pour ma collection , je viens d'y installé un disque dur de 30 giga avec tiger dessus mais au démmarrage j'ai le fameux dossier avec le point ??? .
> ...



Non, 128 Mo pour Tiger, c'est insuffisant, tu devrais te contenter de Jaguar, avec cette quantité de Ram, il tournera même mieux que Panther (par contre, avec 288 Mo, Panther tourne mieux que Jaguar sur cette machine).

Tiens, d'ailleurs, comment tu fais pour avoir 128 Mo sur cette machine, avec 32 Mo soudés ? C'est pas 160, que tu as ?

Pour Mac OS 9, il est rare en dons (depuis le début du fil, je ne l'ai vu passer qu'une seule fois), mais doit se trouver sur eBay ou chez des brokers !


----------



## charliegironde (19 Novembre 2007)

*bonsoir*

pour avoir 128 mo , j'ai une barrette de 64 soudée + 1 barrette de 64 , je me suis trompé sur le modele c'est un 366 mhz.
pour ce qui est de la mise a jour du firmware , comment je peux faire pour l'installer sans avoir mac os 9 , j'ai la mise a jour sur une clé usb .

merci d'avance


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

Sur un G3, mac os 9.22 est indispensable, cherche un OS 9 sur ebay, mets le à jour, jusqu'à 9.2.2  si nécessaire, et change le firmware.
Ca ne devrait pas te rvenir bien cher, de tiute façon, sur un G3, les grosses réparations se font souvent sous 9.2
Si ça ne marche pas, tente un Disk Warrior bootable pour voir ce qui se passe dans ton ibook.
cordialement.

jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2007)

+1, sans Mac OS 9 (9.1 minimum, 9.2.2 recommandé), pas de mise à jour du firmware possible (Pour info, à partir d'un système 9.0, toutes les mises à jour pour parvenir à 9.2.2 sont gratuites).


----------



## charliegironde (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour​ 
merci pour vos reponses.
je viens de me rappeller que sur mon ibook G3 600 mhz , j'ai mac os 9 .
je vais le graver mais .........
*comment faire pour booter sur un cdr ?????*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2007)

Avec quoi tu le graves ?


----------



## charliegironde (20 Novembre 2007)

je transfert *mac os 9* sur ma grosse clé USB et je le grave avec le superdrive de mon imac G5 ( graveur ou toast , a voir ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2007)

Alors, avec Toast, pour faire un CD bootable, tu choisis Volume Mac.


----------



## charliegironde (20 Novembre 2007)

*OK J'essai et je vous tiens au courant. *


----------

